# TRYIN TO FIND PLANS FOR THE EBT TURNTABLE



## Engineer1876 (Jan 8, 2008)

WANTING BUILD ONE!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe this will be of help.

Call# HAER PA,31-ROCFN,1B-[/b]

East Broad Top Railroad & Coal Company
Roundhouse, State Route 994
West of U.S. Route 522
Rockhill Furnace, Huntingdon, PA

To view the large size drawings you'll need to either install one of the browser plugin TIFF file viewers[/b] or download the TIFF files and have a graphics editing program that can view the TIFF file format. If you don't have one, here are two free graphic editing programs that are available... IrfanView[/b] and GIMP[/b]


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I believe the Friends of East Broad Top has plans in their company store. You have to print an order form and send a check or MO. 

Here is the link to the store page : http://www.febt.org/Costore/order.php 
Here is the link to the Friends main page. Good Group :http://www.febt.org/index.html


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

If you are a member of the Large Scale Central, there are pdf's in the reference section. 

Bob C.


----------

